# fraps probleme



## Johnatan (6. Mai 2005)

hi ^^


ich habe mir jetzt extra fraps gekauft weil ich dachte das probelm ist nur mit der probe version nur es ist immernoch da ^^

ich weiß nicht mehr weiter....

das problem ist wie folgt :


wenn ich mit fraps ein video aufnehmen will oder wie im anhang ein bild mache habe ich nur den oberen teil meines screens...
weiß einer woran das liegt ?!


----------



## Johnatan (7. Mai 2005)

keiner eine idee`


----------



## Muhuku (10. Mai 2005)

ist das nicht warcraft `? naja am besten ist wenn du Videos im Gamingbereich machen willst, wenn du über die Konsole aufnimmst mit diversen commands, sodass du dann z.B. 25 screenshots pro sekunde haste, die du dann anschließend in Virtual Dub oder einem anderweitigen Programm zu einer avi-datei rendern kannst


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Mai 2005)

Welche Version von Fraps is es denn ?
Fraps reagiert empfindlich auf bestimmte Treiberversionen, ich würde erstmal eine andere Version von Fraps ausprobieren, wenn das nicht hilft musst du mal schauen ob es aktuellere Treiber für deine Grafikkarte gibt.


----------



## Johnatan (10. Mai 2005)

habe schon 4 versionen von fraps ^^

bei allen das gleiche ^^


----------

